# 1400 mile ride - Pacific Coast



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

This summer I'm going to spend a couple weeks riding down the Pacific Coast from Bremerton, WA to Los Angeles, CA. My uncle lives down there and is going to fly me back home when I reach his house.

Has anyone here ever taken a trip like this? I am curious what route you might have taken if you have. It looks like Highway 101 is my best bet for most of the trip. Does anyone have experience on this highway? Bike friendly?

Thanks a lot for your input!


----------



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

For others interested, I just found this fantastic book:

Bicycling The Pacific Coast: A Complete Route Guide


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I know one person who has ridden from Vancouver, WA to Redwooods National Park, CA a few times.

I think your route is the dream of many cyclist, good luck


----------



## Bianchiguy (Sep 8, 2005)

Check out www.crazyguyonabike.com. All kinds of tour journals including cyclists who have toured the entire Pacific Coast. This is really a fantastic site and resource. I am already planing my PC tour for '09. British Columbia to Mexico. Good luck with yours.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Lonely Planet also has a pretty good book about cycling in the western states, and it includes a complete route guide for the Pacific coast route. And of course, Adventure Cycling sells comprehensive route maps as well. 

One recommendation I would make is that you follow the route suggested by the Adventure Cycling Association as well as the Lonely Planet guide, which both have you crossing the Columbia River at Cathlamet. The bridge at Astoria is very narrow with no shoulders, no sidewalks, strong cross-winds, and 55mph traffic. It is several miles long and would probably be quite frightening and dangerous on a bicycle.


----------



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

Tremendous help! Thanks fellas. I'm going to check out the recommended materials.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Closest I've come is when I was out on the coast I bumped into a guy riding along and when I asked where he started from he said Richmond VA - about 3 weeks prior, he was heading down to somewhere in CA. I was impressed.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

In 1988 I rode my pink 1987 (with shimano 600, anyone remember that pre ultegra group?) road racing Cannondale from San Diego to Ashland, Oregon. I rode about 100 miles a day or so, and traveled very light. I ran out of money and I had some of my clothes stolen, and one night I had to sleep in SFO airport terminal. It was one of the best experiences of my life. My advice to you (with regards to California anyway):
1. Bring a credit card, or barring that, have a generous aunt willing to accpet collect calls and wire you cash. 
2. Stay on highway 1 as much as possible, not 101. 
3. Check the direction of the prevailing winds along the Santa Cruz, Monterey, San Luis Obispo area for your trip dates and plan accordingly- I faced 30-40mph headwinds for two days straight. That very nearly killed me.sometimes they blow southerly, sometimes northerly. 
4. The weather can be VERY unpredictable along the coast, make sure you are prepared for 45 degree misty gusts in the fog, and 95 degree sun all in the same day.
5. 1400 miles in two weeks requires a strong base. You don't want to ride a couple days and start suffering from sores and the like. Make sure you put in those base miles, and do a few back to back centuries, dialing in your gear as you go. Check out http://www.ultracycling.com for great tips on long distance riding, eating and body mechanics. 

Have fun man, it sounds like a fantastic trip and I wish I was doing the same thing. Maybe someday I will do it again. For those of you able to do something like this, I highly recommend it. 20 years later I still vividly remember the scenery, the people I met (girls!), and the panic I felt with $4 dollars to my name, hundreds of miles from anyone I knew, sleeping in a terminal. Make sure to update us on your adventure.


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

Closest I ever came to that was I met a Canadian on the Ferry from Bainbridge Island to Seattle who was going from Vancouver to San Diego. Nice guy, but he didn't look like he was in shape. His full time job- a clown. Big gut, a full time clown, well into his 60s, and I realized towards the end of our conversation he was hitting on me. If you wrote that conversation into a movie, it would seem fake. Good luck- you are insane and a stronger man than I..........MTT


----------

